# The games you will keep for your PS4 and Xbox One



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2018)

I keep all games I purchase.
I never sell me games...


----------



## leon315 (Mar 18, 2018)

i bought ps3 for MGS3 AND ps4 for bloodborne! i won't sell them until i finish them 1st, but with this busy life of mine, i still haven't beat MGS3 probably i'll keep my ps3 hooked on tv for next 5 years lol.
I usually keep all my games but i traded Bloodborne to get Goty one.


----------



## Daggot (Mar 18, 2018)

I keep every game I buy. I don't sell.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

I sold all my ps4 games to my sistra friend
there was like 6 AAA games and sold them for like 150$
it was a good deal for her. I later sold my ps4 for 200$

Ofc, I didnt get my money fully back, but still, buying this ps4 made me realise something
I was, am and will always be a Nintendo Fanboy


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 18, 2018)

y pee ass 4 and eckiz boner one?
y nut other consoles >:^O

do not sell ur gaems kids


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2018)

I am not talking about selling games. I too have done nothing more than trade a handful of games with friends since the dreamcast, and even then it was the 16 bit era where I last did trading in earnest. Buying those games others traded on the other hand...

I am talking about listing games that will stand the test of time, or indeed just have something notable that they did that it is worth hanging onto. Those that were released for the PS4 and xbone. Those that you might seek to find again if they get lost.

Like I don't give a damn about my copy of need for speed underground 2 (I am not sure what AAA really means but few would argue it was not) on the gamecube, should it be lost I would be more upset about the case that went with it. Should my copy of eternal darkness go walkabout then I will see about finding another.

I have nothing like that for the PS4 or xbone though and wanted lists from others.


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 18, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I keep all games I purchase.
> I never sell me games...





Daggot said:


> I keep every game I buy. I don't sell.





Noctosphere said:


> I sold all my ps4 games to my sistra friend
> there was like 6 AAA games and sold them for like 150$
> it was a good deal for her. I later sold my ps4 for 200$
> 
> ...



.....Has anyone actually read his post properly? 
Actually it's a difficult one to answer anyway! I can rhyme off a decent collection of [predictable] games for both consoles myself, but thinking about that quick list I've got in my head, once completed I don't think there's much I'd go back to:
Bloodborne was wonderful, no I'd never sell it, but neither will I probably ever play it again.
Forza Horizon 2 or 3....3 in particular is in my opinion the greatest racer ever made, but now I've fully finished it, I don't see myself ever firing that up again either.
Is it just me or is this generations games, brilliant as they are, deliberately throwaway, as if, shock horror, the devs made them that way so you have to carry on buying more? Surely not!! /s
Or maybe it's just that, in my early 40s, 8/16bit games seemed to last longer because they were out at a more memorable time for me?

...Just realised I've skewed off from the point as well here, and am conveniently ignoring the 'new mechanics' question.....but........I'm hungover so don't care anyway (in fact me being somewhat philosophical a few sentences back made my headache worse anyway!)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 18, 2018)

I only bought the games that I loved so much that I wont sell them at all. I dont buy lousy games or so-so games at all. I am very picky at what games I want to buy. Money wise spending.


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 18, 2018)

I don't trade or sale my games, nope, impossible

if you ask what games are worth keeping for future generations... i would say Mario Kart 8, Super Mario Maker... and Breath Of The Wild.

EDIT: Sorry for PS4 and Xbox One i would say.. well there is nothing i would keep but the exclusives.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2018)

mightymuffy said:


> .....Has anyone actually read his post properly?
> Actually it's a difficult one to answer anyway! I can rhyme off a decent collection of [predictable] games for both consoles myself, but thinking about that quick list I've got in my head, once completed I don't think there's much I'd go back to:
> Bloodborne was wonderful, no I'd never sell it, but neither will I probably ever play it again.
> Forza Horizon 2 or 3....3 in particular is in my opinion the greatest racer ever made, but now I've fully finished it, I don't see myself ever firing that up again either.
> ...


The new mechanics is something like Skies of Arcadia. Not a great game today but started to do things like change weapons in towns according to story, properly revisit places and start to make something almost distantly related to a living world. Compared to much of what came before that was new.

The throwaway games thing was something I was heading towards, particularly amusing to me given TV is enjoying a boost right now because they are designing for long form and replayability.

Your timeframe is slightly skewed compared to mine. At the same time though I was well past 19, the age at which one's tastes typically form for life, by the time of the PS360's golden years and I had a great time.


----------



## RedoLane (Mar 18, 2018)

I don't own a PS4, nor a Xbox One, but if there's a game I want to sell, it must be exchanged for a different game in return.


----------



## eriol33 (Mar 18, 2018)

I sell all physical games that I have. I don't feel attached that much with video games anymore. there are just too many entertainment out there. there is a limit how much a collection can gratify you.


----------



## The Frenchman (Mar 18, 2018)

I keep all the games that are noteworthy and all the series I love, all the unique games... I only buy indie games online. I sell back the games I don't value much and haven't played in more than two years, even if they lost most of their value, I enjoy having a game and having the option to replay it as much as I want. Though with consumerism it's harder and harder to come back to old games, you are burried with new releases all the time.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a ton of Wii and GameCube games. I have never sold them or given them away. Back in when the Wii was new, I bought every single one of those games with whatever money I had. I never want to sell them.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 18, 2018)

I suppose it's still kind of tough to say. For me, Bloodborne probably hits the mark quite well, it's one of those games I'm sure will stand up 10+ years in the future, like other Souls games (IMO). 

The Shadow of the Colossus remake, as well, since that's basically just a better version of a 13 year old game anyways that (IMO) still holds up well today. 

For the XBoner, maybe the Master Chief Collection, but only because HD Halo 1 and 2 is nice (not counting PC versions with mods of course).

Other than that, I'm unsure. Obviously it'd be inaccurate to say the PS4/Xbone have no other worthwhile exclusives, but counting games that will still hold up 10+ years from now? It's tough to say.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 18, 2018)

Gravity Rush Remastered and Gravity Rush 2? Those are certainly the reason for me to even play PS4 at all, along with Project Diva Future Tone.


----------



## phreaksho (Mar 18, 2018)

I have bought and sold and bought and sold the same games all over again and again. The only purchases that stay with me are my digital copies. Every time I try to keep a collection, I always have to end up getting rid of it whether it was for other games or just to keep up with bills. Thank (_________<insert name here) for the Internet that keeps archived games so that I may replay it just for that sense of nostalgia. It doesn't feel good to get rid of any of the games but I can't have collecting such a pricy hobby above other needs. 

That said, if I could, I would keep them all..


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 18, 2018)

I don't own either one (but I own a Switch)

I tend to buy physical for most games that I'm not sure about. If I like the game, I keep it. If I don't care for it, I sell it and get most of my money back. ARMS, Skyrim, Sonic Forces, etc, stuff I couldn't get into much. If it's digital only at the time I want it, or I know I'll like it a lot, I'll buy digital. I know buying digital is blasphemy to most of you, but I don't mind it.

Right now I only have a few physical games, Zelda BOTW and Cave Story+. Zelda has a pretty big file size, to where it's most advantageous to get the cart, and Cave Story+ is a game I couldn't justify paying $30 for a download. The bonuses that came with a launch GameStop copy (keychain, soundtrack, manual) were good enough, though.

I have a few bigger games digitally - Splatoon 2, SMO, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, games I knew I'd play a lot of, given how much I liked and played their predecessors. 

There are a few games I'd have gotten physically if they were announced before the release of digital - Sonic Mania, Retro City Rampage DX, Rocket League, and probably others. Though I still plan on pick up Sonic Mania Plus physical, though I already bought digital Mania - Sega needs to know that we need more Classic Sonic from Whitehead and crew. Feeling a bit more cautious on newer indies, a lot more of them are getting physical prints. Undertale got a PS4/Vita physical release, and I can see the same happening for Switch, but it's nothing that's been announced yet. And like most, it'll probably be after the fact, when I already bought it digitally, which is fairly annoying.


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 18, 2018)

I think it's fair to say you might have posted with a bit too much English (UK) this time FAST! 

A PS4 highlight for me has to be launch title Resogun: now that's a game I'll have no problems coming back to (as indeed I have since launch day - I still fire that one up!)
Bloodborne as I mentioned before, yeah I can actually see that getting a replay sometime, if only to revisit that gameworld...

Over on XO Cuphead has to get a mention, purely for its art style, which I'm not sure will ever be bettered (or even attempted, except for a sequel)
Forza Horizon 3? It doesn't have that quick 'fire up for 15 minutes' thing going for it, and with Horizon 4 this year, it's probably better to wait for the next game... certainly I will fire up XBLA classics like Outrun and Daytona first..

Multiplat: I'm a sucker for the Rogue-lites... played through Rogue Legacy on both PS4 and XO at least once, and don't get me started on Spelunky (though that's last gen)

I think the Indies are the place to look this gen mostly: the cost of game development being ever higher meaning big budget games will continue to play it safe (Horizon Zero Dawn anyone? Great game but just teeters above tedium due to being so copycat and safe). Also while I can confidently say neither console offers anything like the fun the 360 had, looking back, the 360 was at its most glorious at the end of its lifecycle...perhaps the same will happen here in a couple of years?


----------



## cots (Mar 18, 2018)

I was once against digital game purchases, but with the PS4 I recently acquired the only physical game I have the Star Wars Battlefront II which came with the console. The rest of the games I have purchased are digital so as long as PSN doesn't go down and PS4 hardware is easily accessible (if mine fails) I will still have my games. I know this involves a little bit of risk, but accessing the games via HDD with no disc required and not having to go the store to buy new game are benefits. Of course I plan on keeping all of my games as long as possible as I have invested a lot of money into them.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a tendency to keep every game I buy.  There are a few games that I lost when I was younger, though (mainly GBA games, predictably enough).  There are also some games I have sitting in storage, by virtue of my somewhat limited living conditions and by the fact that I just don't play them that much, nor have a real need for them.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 18, 2018)

Finish them and sell them. Otherwise I'd have thousands just sitting and collecting dust.


----------



## Bonestorm (Mar 18, 2018)

I keep every single game I purchase I have over 500 physical games


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Bonestorm said:


> I keep every single game I purchase I have over 500 physical games


great collection
mind sharing a pics or two?
of your collection of course


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 18, 2018)

For me the tales of series does it, while I'm yet to play most of them, the ones I have have been excellent experiences that I'll like to play again (and I have already repeated Xillia 2 and plan on doing so with Vesperia as soon as I can get a hackable slim ps3 as the phat I currently have is in bad shape).
The Ratchet and Clank series also holds a special place to me.
As for current gen titles I would say:
- Gravity Rush 1/Remastered and 2
- Blue Reflection
- Bloodborne
- Muramasa
- Axiom Verge
- God Eater series
- Digimon Story: Cyber Sleuth and Hacker's Memory
- Project Diva series

Probably some others too, but all the games listed above I would like to play them again in the future because I really enjoyed them.
The Danganronpa and Zero Escape series too, but my memory is too good and I still remember most of what happened so I'll need to wait several years to really enjoy them again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2018)

mightymuffy said:


> *I think it's fair to say you might have posted with a bit too much English (UK) this time FAST!
> *
> A PS4 highlight for me has to be launch title Resogun: now that's a game I'll have no problems coming back to (as indeed I have since launch day - I still fire that one up!)
> Bloodborne as I mentioned before, yeah I can actually see that getting a replay sometime, if only to revisit that gameworld...
> ...



*I really did try. Went back and edited things before posting and everything. Oh well.* That said I am not sure where the selling games part came from. Time for another rewording of the last bit.

On roguelike elements I too like them. That said to be a pedant I do have to point out Rogue Legacy got released on the PC prior even to the launch of the PS4, indeed checking my emails I got a copy on 31/08/13. FTL had hit in 2012 as well. I will give things like Convoy and Sunless Sea landed nicely in 2015 but if the two main reference points for the gameplay style hit and were big beforehand...

Is Forza really that good? I have sort of missed it (last one I did was Horizon) but most such games I play are easily enough forgotten when the next shiny shiny hits, barring need for speed shift or need for speed payback level tweaks or hose ups. For all I rag on Mario Kart's poor design decisions I can still see going back to most of those, however you are unlikely to see me playing said Need for Speed underground 2 for anything more than nostalgia I don't have. It's not even the graphics as I will still have a hard time coming back to a controller if I fired up mx vs atv on the original xbox.

On the 360 I was covering the scene releases for quite a while. Had a whale of a time for many years, with the last little while being truly amazing as you say. I can hope something changes here but I am not entirely sure why it is so lacklustre for me -- the 3ds had the obvious thing of all the devs doing good stuff on the GBA and DS wandered off to do ios/android but here...
Indie it is though for me this time around, trouble is they also get to be somewhat forgettable too. Guess that early 3d is now in fashion as a style means that could be over as well.


----------



## royvedas (Mar 18, 2018)

I keep everything. I sold all my 360 game discs for next to nothing and I am now rebuying some for my Xbox One. All digital distribution, baby - it is what they call the future, but right now :-)


----------



## guisadop (Mar 18, 2018)

I'll be keeping Persona 5 and all the Digimon games for sure. They're both series I started playing/knowing better this generation and I don't regret it one thing.


----------



## Cosmic_Link (Mar 18, 2018)

For me, I would have to say Digimon World: New Order and possibly The Witcher 3.

Compared to previous generations there's not really anything for me which I would hold as a treasured playing experience. There are games which I have enjoyed, but I wouldn't be too beat up about it if I didn't play them again.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Ive been almost exclusively digital this generation, but if I could somehow sell a lot of these games off I probably would. I haven't genuinely enjoyed a single god damn game this generation that wasn't from Nintendo (on both Wii U and Switch) or a port of an old game like Master Chief Collection or Kingdom Hearts 1.5+2.5. In fact I'd have sold at least one of my systems off if they weren't made worthless by their revisions.

Modern games have made me absolutely sick to my stomach. Empty open world this, season pass that, gold editions here and there I'm sick of it. Even the couple games that I am enjoying are hurt by this, Dragonball FighterZ  has a fucking $30 season pass and it only gets you like 5 characters. For half the price of the full game I expect a lot more than 5.

As for which system had I liked better and thought had the best exclusives, for me personally, I liked Xboxs offerings a lot more than PlayStations. I know Sony had way more of them but the ones over on Xbox were just so much better. Sunset Overdrive, Dead Rising, Halo, Forza, I would take all of these over Uncharted, Uncharted clone, and generic open world game #69,420. And I know "XBOX GAMES ARE ON PC TOO RETARD LOL" my PC couldn't dream of playing any of these games and Im not dropping a grand and a half on a machine to play them when I could buy the console for $200.

Also Xbox One has 360 backwards compatibility, and while not the largest selection, it has most of last gens big hitters and they even run better than they did before and thats really cool. They also just added OG Xbox compatibility too and Im super stoked on that. Meanwhile PlayStation has absolutely nothing in terms of BC. I can see potential problems with PS3, it's such a complex machine its forgivable. But they easily could've slapped a PS1 and PS2 emulator in there, theyve done it in software before on weaker hardware so theres no reason not to have it here. They don't even have any digital offerings. They have like 10 PS2 games, and NO PS1 games. Its a joke.

Overall Im only going to look back on this generation in disgust, and it seems like its only downhill from here. 80% of my gaming time the past 5 years has been spent on Nintendos systems(because they can make good games without any strings attached what a forgotten fucking concept) or just playing older games from the previous generations.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 18, 2018)

The only PS4 game that I own that is Playstation exclusive is Star Ocean: Integrity and Faithlessness. The other 2 I regret buying cause they're on PC, Final Fantasy XV: Day One Edition and Tales of Zestiria.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 18, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid 5 Phantom Pain


----------



## THYPLEX (Mar 18, 2018)

Games that i would still play even years later ?
Bloodborne (i love the atmosphear),
Metal slug anthology,
Xenoblade Chronicles,
Mario Bros 3 (GBA)
Yoshi's Island (GBA porting)
Rayman 3 (ps3 , Xbox 360 , any version that you prefer ),
Shovel knight.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Metal Gear Solid 5 Phantom Pain


bad opinion


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 19, 2018)

Robfozz said:


> bad opinion


meh, I find it fun to just run around doing dump crap


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Mar 19, 2018)

The games industry's following the trend of all the other entertainment industries, from film to theater. Film being one of the most recent to "mature," you'll observe that large film studios rehash tried and true formulas, deviating only as much as necessary to generate consumer interest and sales. Mid-tier studios (mid-range budgets and/OR studios without regular releases, such as Bethesda Game Studios) are the drivers of innovation that the larger studios pick up on and follow. In the film industry, it's often not the large studios that receive Best Picture wins. Indie groups are the wacky underside that takes greater risks, some of which works its way up the ladder to eventually be adopted by mid, then top-tier studios (quick aside: these tiers are not determinations of quality, simply size and influence).

When an industry is new, these tiers aren't established, and the scene is much like a gold-rush: a wild west of possibilities, each company trying something new. Eventually the industry reaches towards maturation, wherein these tiers are solidified and formulas are established. If you're wondering why this generation doesn't have as much novelty as past generations, this theory is a potential (and only partial) explanation from me.


----------



## Bonestorm (Mar 19, 2018)

Robfozz said:


> bad opinion


Great opinion, it was a great game.

Sony and Nintendo have many games this gen that will stand the test of time.


----------



## wurstpistole (Mar 19, 2018)

To be honest and if speaking of single player games - none except the digitally bought, obviously. I have been playing games regularly on all platforms for around 25 years now and there are only two games I finished more than once - FF7 and Super Mario World. Everything else gets sold quickly after I finish them. There's three games in my shelf now - Mario Odyssey, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and GTA 5 PS4 which I bought on release day but never really played because I had already finished it on 360.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Mar 19, 2018)

I tend to keep my games but I don't even have an Xbox One or PS4 as most of the games I can find on PC anyway.
Though I do miss having a physical collection.
If I did get a PS4 or Xbox One I'd just be aiming for the exclusives and some collection games, that's about it.
Then I'd likely keep them

This new feature I think I like, I do enjoy talking about deeper game mechanics and gaming culture thoughts.
I'll have to remember to keep chiming in to these.


----------



## Bonestorm (Mar 19, 2018)

royvedas said:


> I keep everything. I sold all my 360 game discs for next to nothing and I am now rebuying some for my Xbox One. All digital distribution, baby - it is what they call the future, but right now :-)


the future is not owning anything? lol


----------



## orangy57 (Mar 19, 2018)

lots of my friends sell all their old games when they buy a new console or something, but I usually just keep them. Like it's kinda nice coming back to games like Banjo Kazooie NnB ten years later just to see how broken it really was and not from the perspective of my younger self.


----------



## CrakrHakr666 (Mar 19, 2018)

For PS4 I would really recommend Horizon Zero Dawn. Story is a little bland, but what other game lets you hunt giant mecha dinosaurs with a bow?

My other recommendation of a game that I think will age well (considering all the prior games are still very playable) is Monster Hunter World. It was a much needed return to home consoles instead of weak portables. The portable versions are fun, but sometimes you just need to sit and play comfortably.


----------



## dontay0100 (Mar 19, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I keep all games I purchase.
> I never sell me games...




What he said!


----------



## VassagoX (Mar 21, 2018)

The Last of Us is probably the one that stands out the most.  I realize it was a previous generation game that was update for the newer generations, but it's still one bear and dear to me.  I own both the digital and physical copies just so I can have my friends play it too.

The Arkham games were great.  Although not much changed in the controls, the stories were very powerful.

I honestly can't think of many.  Final Fantasy XV was a huge disappointment.  PS3 definitely had stronger titles that even the remasters on PS4 have been better than most PS4 generation games, Borderlands Handsome Collection is obviously one that is amazing, but carried over from previous consoles.

The first Destiny was pretty epic after the DLC and fixes came out, but it took a lot of additions to make the game feel complete.  Destiny 2 has been a disappointment for me as well.


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 22, 2018)

Only games I still have are some Gameboy and some Sega ones. I guess I'm the only one who either loses or throws them out?


----------



## netovsk (Apr 2, 2018)

I sell all games I feel I'm done with and are still worth trying to sell.

Except Bravely Default / Bravely second which I keep factory sealed.


----------



## DS1 (Nov 17, 2018)

I buy all my fighting games digital, because there's no such thing as a fighting game that "doesn't age well" . If it was trash, it is and will always be trash.

I'm currently "keeping" Nioh, SD Gundam GGG, and the touhou roguelike game, because you're never really "done" with these types of games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2018)

DS1 said:


> I buy all my fighting games digital, because there's no such thing as a fighting game that "doesn't age well" . If it was trash, it is and will always be trash.



So the other day I was watching

Short version. Some dude played a hack of Street Fighter 2. It was a hack in the generally accepted sense of the word (was hardly refined gameplay) but when he went back to vanilla he found it rather slow. Turns out though said dude had some power and thus we have Street Fighter 2 turbo.
I would then have to wonder if something similar could happen with the games in general, or alternatively my skills might improve such that I skill out of them for most purposes. Depending upon the vintage I might face a similar problem to N64 games -- I tried playing perfect dark on my N64 some time back... unplayable slideshow (albeit one I put hundreds of hours into), played the remastered version on XBLA and still love it. I did not fire up my copy of Killer Instinct, whatever Mortal Kombat I had on it (not one I enjoyed as my as my copies on the megadrive but still quite a bit) nor my copy of clayfighter 63 1/3 but I imagine similar problems.


----------

